# Borne Extrême compatible avec ancienne AirPort Express ?



## M. Paul (27 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

 j'ai un souci de portée de signal WiFi avec la Bbox Bouygues. C'est la Thomson. Il y aurait peut-être la Sagem qui fait 802.11n et pourrait peut-être arroser les pièces les plus éloignées de ma maison (pas si grande que ça non plus...), mais ils ne peuvent pas garantir sa 
 livraison...

 J'ai bien un Linksys WRT54G que j'aurais pu utiliser dans un WDS, mes ces andouilles de Bouygues ont enlevé cette fonctionnalité de leur firmware...


 Alors je me dis : et hop je vais m'acheter une petite Airport Extrême 802.11n d'occasion. Ça devrait couvrir plus que ma Bbox.
(euh d'ailleurs  c'est vrai ça ? Même une ancienne génération  802.11n ?)
 :mouais:

 J'ai vu que tous les Macs de la maison sont compatibles 802.11n 
 Mais je me demande tout d'un coup si ma vieille AirPort Express (qui me permet d'écouter ma musique et d'imprimer à l'autre bout du salon) serait compatible...

 Elle a la version logicielle 6.3
 C'est OK ou non compatible avec la Borne Extrême 802.11n ?


 Merci pour vos infos.
 PAul


----------



## M. Paul (27 Janvier 2011)

Effectivement elle date de juillet 2004
http://support.apple.com/kb/SP76

Donc le 802.11n, elle n'en est pas capable.

Mais pourrait-elle être compatible ? 
Je veux dire que dans un réseau Airport Extrême 802.11n, si je souhaite utiliser en plus cette ancienne borne Express pour imprimer et écouter ma musique, est-ce que cela fonctionnera ou non ?

That is the question...
:mouais:


----------

